# Tibia hurts when running (Shin splints?)



## Paranoid of Spies (Nov 3, 2011)

So yesterday I decided to run a bit and after about 30 seconds my tibia started to hurt. I stopped and walked and then continued running and then walked after the pain came back but continued running and then eventually stopped. I also ran on a track so it wasn't concrete which I know would have been worse on my shins.

Later on when I was walking on the street my left tibia started to hurt again and this morning waking up the same tibia is a bit swore. 

What can I do about this? This is really frustrating because I want to be active again and this really is discouraging...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would stretch out your shins more. Flex the foot (gently) up toward your knee, and then down. Also, make sure you have good shoes. It could even be the way you step.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

maybe take an anti-inflamatory natural tea. theres not enough information


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Stop running for a while. Like millenium said stretch you calves but also you upper legs too. Get yourself a book on pilates. The whole must be taken into account. You could have fallen arches on one foot that is putting you off balance or tight hamstrings on one side or anything. Lots of stetching and strengthening exercises are important before you do anything strenuous like running...


----------



## Paranoid of Spies (Nov 3, 2011)

I ran a lot 3-4 years ago but I was 20-30 lbs lighter back then, now Im heavier and it's mostly fat, so could that be why my tibia hurts a lot?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Maybe try resting it for a while and icing it. You could also try swimming or biking for a while instead to decrease pressure on your shins. There's also extra arch support you could buy for your shoes. Once the pain starts going away, I'd start slow and gradually increase your intensity.


----------



## Retiarymetal (Oct 14, 2011)

I had the same thing happen to me when i started running on paved trails. It would keep me up at night it's awful i hate it. I've read up a lot and now know how to avoid it. First off get some running shoes if you havent already they will absorb some of the impact to your legs. Then since you're starting up again you are going to have to build up your leg strength and get the used to the hard floor. I'm not sure how long you ran but take it easy the first week and gradually increase your run time. I would say maybe one mile to start then 1.25, 1.5, 1.75, 2 etc. Ice down your legs like the others said and rest them til they feel alright again. Make sure to stretch and warm up before you begin running every time.


----------

